# Continental Tires--Gatorskin or 4000?



## Gov (May 14, 2010)

I'm upgrading my tires to 25mm as i'm a 215# rider and think those will fit my needs better. i've narrowed my choices down to either the gatorskin or the 4000 tires from continental.

i'm not a racer, do enjoy going fast though  and ride on varied road surfaces from perfect to not so perfect with the majority in and around urban areas like nyc (central park, prospect park, west side hwy etc) and urban NJ (jersey city, hoboken etc). as i become more comfortable on the road bike i plan on doing more traditional rides like route 9 river road etc.

if i go gatorskin will i find them holding me back in any way? are the 4000 tires that much faster or that much less durable? i'm new to the road game so the ignorance is bliss rule might apply here. i'm looking for the "fastest" most durable tires i can go with. currently i have the maxis fuse tires that came on my bike.

thanks for your input.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*Gators*

I would go with Gators. Longer lasting, better flat protection, insignificant difference in rolling. I've used them for about 8 years, even in races. I also have a set of the newer Gator Hardshells on now, which ride the same, but supposedly have even better flat protection. I can tell no difference in ride, having just done a 215 mile ride on them, and I'm happy with them. I'd use them for everything short of a time trial on clean roads.


----------



## JacoStillLives (May 7, 2010)

I own both on two different bikes. Hands down the 4000's are faster. 

The gator's have more tread so they will last longer. Haven't gotten a flat on either yet so can't comment there. 

Both are excellent tires, but if you truly want the fastest go with the 4000's.


----------



## Rider5200 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have the Gatorskins in 25mm and they are great. Looooong lasting, durable, comfortable and excellent flat protection. I've never ridden the 4000s, but if my experience with these tires is typical for Continental, you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I have had both on my tandem. Gatorskins are heavier slower tires.
Frankly the GP4000 (black chili version) is better in all respects and wears just as well for me. Its hard to find in 25mm I got ones with the reflective sidewall because it was the best price.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*One more Conti to consider*

Gatorskin's will not hold you back but the 4000 will feel more lively and you will be able to notice the difference.

Another Conti tire, and it's easily found in 25c is the GP4. I rode them in London when they first came out thinking they would be the answer to that city's greasy riding conditions. In truth, they sucked in the wet but I found them to be as good as the 4000 in the dry. Note that in London I was riding 23c's.

In Shanghai, I completely switched over to 25c tires as the road conditions are extremely varied and not unlike London, it can be quite damp/wet when riding, especially during the winter. I bought a used pair of GP4's in 25c and was impressed by their durability, ride quality and damp/wet controlability.

I'm now in Singapore where it's either totally dry or totally wet and use the GP4 25c's on my daily rider. The difference between the 23c and 25c is like night and day. Worth looking into and I'd recommend them for your application as I'm quite familiar with the the route you describe. 




Gov said:


> I'm upgrading my tires to 25mm as i'm a 215# rider and think those will fit my needs better. i've narrowed my choices down to either the gatorskin or the 4000 tires from continental.
> 
> i'm not a racer, do enjoy going fast though  and ride on varied road surfaces from perfect to not so perfect with the majority in and around urban areas like nyc (central park, prospect park, west side hwy etc) and urban NJ (jersey city, hoboken etc). as i become more comfortable on the road bike i plan on doing more traditional rides like route 9 river road etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## marckap (Apr 12, 2008)

Both are excellent choices, cannot go wrong with either one


----------



## Bridgey (Mar 26, 2003)

Gatorskins are terrible in the wet. But other than that, a nice tyre. Will be slower than the 4000. Have you thought about the Conti 4 seasons? Ride almost like a Gatorskin, same flat protection, but nicer in the wet.


----------



## Gov (May 14, 2010)

thanks for the replies everyone. i'mm still mulling this over and will look at the four season tires as well.

btw--i posted this in the cannondale forum but how can i tell if my six 5 is able to accomdate 25c tires? want to be sure as i am ordering these from overseas.

thanks again gang.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

I have not noticed a significant rolling difference between how Gatorskins and 4000's perform. I will say that the Gatorskins last longer, but the 4000's grip better.

Now if you get the Gatorskins, get the folding version. They are 50g per tire lighter.

If you get the 4000's, get the all black ones. Only the black ones have the black chili compound which is better.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

had several sets of both. 4000 is better in EVERY regard except price.


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

Those tires are at opposite ends of the spectrum. The GP4000s will grip really well, but at your weight, they will wear out very fast. They are very nice riding tires and hold up quite well despite how grippy they are.

The Gatorskins last forever, I have a set with over 3500 miles of them plus 100 hours on rollers and they're not even close to worn out. I've run over glass with them and they had no cuts in the tread, but they ride really rough.

I think it comes down to what you want out of a tire, a tire that will wear out faster but ride really nice or a tire that will last a long time


----------



## Gov (May 14, 2010)

thanks for more great replies folks.

a question on wear--what would be customary to expect out of the 4000 mileage wise? i know this will depend on several factors but in general.

one mentioned 3500 miles on gators--what would the same rider expect on 4000's?


----------



## drdiaboloco (Apr 10, 2010)

jnbrown said:


> I have had both on my tandem. Gatorskins are heavier slower tires.


Per the specs the weight difference is 20g per tire, or barely an ounce for the pair (folding versions of both). So they are heavier in a literal sense but not so much that the difference is remarkable, or even noticeable. The other characteristics (rolling resistance, grip, wear, price, etc.) should be more of a deciding factor.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

if u want super mileage, super flat protection, but less grip and speed; get the gatorskin
if u want super grip, super speed, but less mileage and flat protection; get the gp4000


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

I typically run the GP4000s on my bike, and last year had the opportunity to try the Gatorskins on the C-dale I rented in Maui. What a difference....the Gatorskins felt like a rigid tire - very stiff and unforgiving, whereas the GP4000s have a nicer smooth feel to the ride. Might save you a few pennies on replacements due to wear, but for ride quality and grip/confidence in high speed descents/turns, I'll keep my GP4000s tires.

YMMV.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

Gov said:


> ...one mentioned 3500 miles on gators--what would the same rider expect on 4000's?


curious how others are reporting such wide differences in durability.

I have two bikes, one with 4Ks, the other with gators and ride the same routes on each.

I'm getting almost identical mileages and resistance to cut/flats from them. 

the 4Ks feel waaaay faster tho.


----------



## 3dog (Dec 29, 2007)

I am 190 lbs and am on my second set of 4000s 23c. On the first set I got 3000 miles on the rear tire and 3800 on the front tire. I had two rear flats during this time. On the second set I have about 1000 on the rear and no issues. I do ride on fairly nice roads. I have no experience with the gators.


----------

